

The Wayland Situation: Facts About X vs. Wayland - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=x_wayland_situation

======
sp332
Already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5840240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5840240)

